# LPG propane autogas red bottle filling adapter



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

There you go - the answer to all our gas fill problems!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LPG-PROPANE-A...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Sorry for long location link.

Cheers

David

PS: I have Gaslow fitted - so don't give me a hard time - I've only posted this for your perusal


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry. 

Didn't mean to shout. I copied and pasted the description which was in capital letters - me being lazy.

David


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There's been some heated exchanges of views regarding this and similar items for sale on e-bay. I think the previous one didn't purport to have an 80% cut off. if there is one on this device, how would it work?

I use gaslow, so don't need it and wouldn't touch it with barge pole. Also wouldn't like to be around a garage forecourt when somebody buggered up the connections & blew the place up. :?:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no. Not this old chestnut again. :x :x 

Boy, am I glad that we have a bulk gas tank. :roll: 

I am not even going to attempt to find all the discussions on this blooming awful piece of equipment, even if it is different to the previous ones I have seen. For me, it's a non starter. Endex

Jock.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

spindrifter said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Didn't mean to shout. I copied and pasted the description which was in capital letters - me being lazy.
> 
> David


 :lol: :lol: you noticed!! 8)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Oh no. Not this old chestnut again. :x :x
> 
> Boy, am I glad that we have a bulk gas tank. :roll:
> 
> ...


a bit like the gas attacks, height barriers, and Fiat reversing problems chestnuts? :roll: :arrow:


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

A fantastic, well made piece of equipment that is easy and safe to use by those of us with a touch of common sense. I don't have the autofill version and neither would I want one since I still retain the ability to think for myself


This thread will soon descend into the standard farce with one side claiming that its use will signal the end of the known world even though they haven't even seen one and those of us who are simply to tired to respond. :roll:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

At least the link has 'ended' :roll:


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Yes lots of negative stuff about these but I have used one for 18 months without any problem. I think the newer ones come with a non return valve. As long as you are careful they are fine. It's a bit daunting the first time you use a pump but there's a video on youtube (search: filling an LPG car in the UK). 

I only ever fill empty ones and put 11 litres in a 6kg or 23 litres in a 13kg. Make sure the parts of the adapter are screwed together very tightly and that the adapter is screwed tightly onto the bottle otherwise you will loosen when twisting on the pump filler nozzle. Open the bottle before filling and close it before disconnecting the pump filler nozzle. Oh, and wear gloves otherwise the cold gas could burn you when connecting/disconnecting the pump filler nozzle.

If you are going to Europe, then you'll need the bayonet (UK) to claw (Euro) adapter to screw on the end.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Does any one know the cost comparison of filling with this device against buying a refill bottle of calor gas

Alan H


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Yes 52.9p a litre, so a 6kg (11 litres) is £5.82 a 13kg (23 litres) is £12.17.

Calor's prices are:
Calor 6kg refill = £16
Calor 13kg refill = £21.75

So a decent saving in the UK and you won't need to worry about refills overseas.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Autoquest said:


> A fantastic, well made piece of equipment that is easy and safe to use by those of us with a touch of common sense.


Fair comment Auto, but it does make one rather crucial assumption! 8O 8O

Dave

*Addendum*

:: See here for an earlier thread ::


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks Hymerbeliever, so after about 3 refills you get your money back, not bad

Alan H


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

As I never filled with LPG, and as a matter of interest approx how long would it take to put 23 litres into a cylinder?

Is it about the same as petrol?


Andrew


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

It takes about 30 seconds max: it will only pump if you keep your hand on the button on the pump body.


----------

